# How often is too often to wash your car?



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Im not talking about a detail, just a wash and dry (tyre shine ect)

I wash mine once a week as it stands (sat or sun) but I do alot of miles (30 a day) and come Wednesday my car is (weather dependant) looking like it could do with a clean.

My GF already thinks im "sick in the head" lol for cleaning my car once a week, but can I do it twice a week without being ott?

how often you guys do a standard wash?


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Weekly, mine lives outdoors, and is dark metallic blue, so even if not used (which it is, upto 3-400miles per week) looks dirty due to dust/rain/dewspots after a few days.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I use to do mine twice a week, only once a week now. If you let it get abit dirty its more rewarding to see it clean after a wash imo


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

used to wash mine every 2 or 3 days but i was doing 100+ miles a day at the time. now i'm down to around 250 a week it gets washed weekly.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

once a week for me unless im bored, but i only do a 80 - 90 miles a week on a bad week.
so not to bad for me.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> Im not talking about a detail, just a wash and dry (tyre shine ect)
> 
> I wash mine once a week as it stands (sat or sun) but I do alot of miles (30 a day) and come Wednesday my car is (weather dependant) looking like it could do with a clean.
> 
> ...


I'd say that routine is quite normal for people on here, if not a lot less than some people  Aslong as care is taken i.e. using a wash mitt & 2 buckets, I can't see any problem doing it at least once a week. I try to wash mine once a week and detail about every 6 weeks


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

When the weather is ok I wash it about every fortnight , when its winter weather about once a week or more . 

Car spends a lot of time in garage so is protected from the weather , so really depends on how much its used


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

I like to every weekend.


----------



## b-random (Sep 16, 2008)

I think it depends on how often you use the car, and how quickly it gets dirty. theres no rules applied to how many times you're allowed to wash your car in a week/month


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

usually twice a week, although i have done it up to 4


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

My Lupo gets done once a week generally. Although if I don't get time to do it and it's been ok weather then it'll go two weeks. I only do 8 miles a day and then a bit of driving at the weekends in it.

The other week I washed my Megane four times a couple of times I didn't even get to drive it.
Problem was that I washed it each time with the intention of detailing it but the weather was against me every time. I'd rather give it a wash over rather than assume the bodywork is debris free even if it's been in the garage.

No harm in washing your car as often as you like really, apart from the neighbours thinking your a mentalist! haha


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> No harm in washing your car as often as you like really, apart from the neighbours thinking your a mentalist! haha


Luckily no one can see me washing my car , if I decide to do it 7 days a week.

Couldn't be bothered with the usual comments , you get from neighbours


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Usually wash mine every saturday morning and or if the weather is nice like it is this afternoon in Yorkshire then will give it a wash after work today - roll on 5 o'clock


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> My Lupo gets done once a week generally. Although if I don't get time to do it and it's been ok weather then it'll go two weeks. I only do 8 miles a day and then a bit of driving at the weekends in it.
> 
> The other week I washed my Megane four times a couple of times I didn't even get to drive it.
> Problem was that I washed it each time with the intention of detailing it but the weather was against me every time. I'd rather give it a wash over rather than assume the bodywork is debris free even if it's been in the garage.
> ...


Mentalist, haha reminds me of that bit in Alan Partridge.

My neighbours are sheep and cows so thats ok.:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

My Passat gets done once a week at least, but as its silver I can be known to let it go 2 weeks bewteen washes as it doesnt really look dirty. The wifes Vectra estate is dark blue metallic and will, like black, look dirty after 2 hours standing on the drive generally, so that tends to get done twice a week whenever I get my day off.

I have been known in the past to clean the car 4 times a week, that was when I had more time on my hands in my last job.


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

Every saturday morning for me aslong as its not raining. I do about 300 miles a week so gets quite dusty and bug splattered at this time of year.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Every 60 miles and yes my neighbours think I'm a mentalist. I've really got this OCD badly.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Alzay said:


> Every 60 miles and yes my neighbours think I'm a mentalist. I've really got this OCD badly.


wow dedication...

erm....once a wk lol...not like today...haha full works...:lol:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

My old car was washed once a week without fail and wiped over every 2 days.
Now its when I have time with my current car


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Twice a week....... Sometimes more!


----------



## ipy (Sep 11, 2009)

Shock & horror after reading this post about the washing frequency since I wash my black Passat every 2 months or so . It's garaged at work & home so perhaps I don't need to wash it as often.

However since I detailed it recently I think every 2 weeks may not be too often ...


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Once or twice a week for me. I do 180 miles a week and most of it is motorways miles so it does get rather manky especially during winter.
My family and friends think I am nuts but I knew that already 
Alex


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Minimum of once per week for me, although if it's a nice evening after work, it gets a PW with SF, rinse, QD and dry. Normally takes about 45mins. 
My weekend "wash" usually takes around 1 1/2hrs 

I drive about 50 miles per day, 6 days per week.

Gary

PS: If I had time, it would be every night


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Mines not been done for a month now , only the inside. I usually wash it once a week.


----------



## ledzepp (May 20, 2009)

every sunday morning, wash and polish,,, and get bit angry if its raining.... thing is,i dont drive it,only on sunday afternoon,,
hate driving dirty car
alan


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

tonz said:


> Luckily no one can see me washing my car , if I decide to do it 7 days a week.
> 
> Couldn't be bothered with the usual comments , you get from neighbours


Alright for some, I have to do mine on the drive outside the front of the house. Luckily I don't get the comments, my direct neighbours are really not into cars so don't seem to care.
Only comments I've got have been from randoms walking past but only had 'nice' car or some lady say 'it looks like new' so all good. :thumb:

Stupid thing was the other week my Megane did a nice 20 mile trip yet still got washed 4 times hahaha. The other three times the car hadn't been out the garage! :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I used to do my black one twice a week, but that was about 3 years ago when I worked nights.... Now I do it once a week, maybe once every two weeks (busy washing mates cars, or lazy). Silver is a good colour, as you can get away with being lazy if you like


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't wash the everyday car......ever!

:tumbleweed:

In the last month it's been through bushes, up a river and in some lovely mud!!!

The other car gets down once a fortnight at the moment.

:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Last washed my car in March. Shock horror!!!!!! Only use it at the weekend and is garaged so is not that dirty, apart from the wheels. The last thing I want to do at the weekend is wash a car. The wifes car hardly ever moves, only 1800 since the last MOT, but wash it once a month as it lives outside.

I wash the detailing wagon weekly as it is a business and needs to be clean.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Last washed my car in March. Shock horror!!!!!! Only use it at the weekend and is garaged so is not that dirty, apart from the wheels. The last thing I want to do at the weekend is wash a car. The wifes car hardly ever moves, only 1800 since the last MOT, but wash it once a month as it lives outside.
> 
> I wash the detailing wagon weekly as it is a business and needs to be clean.


Ha Ha! That's shocking. I once was told never to buy a car from a mechanic as they hate working on their own cars / never bother repairing faults.
Guess it's the same with detailers :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^^LOL. Thats true in our house. Her in doors insists on family time at the weekend.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Last washed my car in March. Shock horror!!!!!! Only use it at the weekend and is garaged so is not that dirty, apart from the wheels. The last thing I want to do at the weekend is wash a car. The wifes car hardly ever moves, only 1800 since the last MOT, but wash it once a month as it lives outside.
> 
> I wash the detailing wagon weekly as it is a business and needs to be clean.


My nana used to say "cobblers kids are worst shod" applies here methinks:lol:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Btw, I gave mine the two hour treatment on Monday, wash, dry, ooc, hoover etc and then drove to pic the mrs up from work. I saw nowt wrong with jet washing the bugs off and drying again when i got back. Neighbor thought it was hilarious :buffer:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Me and the wife work shifts around child care so time is limited, whenever i get 2 minutes to myself and time to turn around and fart I dash out and wash whichever car is on the drive.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

once a month... too much washing is waste of time and its always rewarding when it is dirty

i dont want to look too anal retentive.. had a next door neighbour with a watering can doing his alloys on his mondeo.. nearly every day


----------



## froggy36 (Nov 16, 2008)

I usually do mine every other day if i get the time.I hate having a dirty car.

Sometimes if its not to bad i will just give the wheels a good clean :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Usually just give it a quick "squirt" once a week, always get the remarks "you'll wash the paint off that" :lol:from some of the neighbours.
They don't know about me taking it to work fortnightly and giving it a proper job:thumb:


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

I do about 600-800 motorway miles per week. During the summer I try and do once a week on a saturday, during the winter I try and do twice a week to get rid of the salt and horrible greasy traffic film.

When waxed the car stays fairly clean anyway, but I find that using the windscreen washer fluid leave horrible marks in the wax.

Andy


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

I use mine once a month (7-8 miles), wash it every week, anyone wanna buy a Low mileage Scoob,PM me in 10 years time.


----------



## Scottcamb (Aug 23, 2009)

I havent washed my daily car to get to work in see avatar<<<< in about 2 months poor thing gets neglected when ever i get a spare couple hours when the kids are at there nans i give the mrs zafira a gd clean each weekendn as the kids destroy the inside of it during the week


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

mine is dun sun morning and every wednesday after work. during the winter once a month or longer :lol:


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

I give mine a once over every other day, hate having a dirty car, and as I work nights I have nothing else to do during the day as all my mates and mrs are at work!

Hate having a dirty car!


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

I've left mine for 5 weeks- as long as the wheels are done weekly the car will be ok for a good few weeks in the summer- I give it a good few hours with clay and all and it's back to it's former glory.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

do mine once a week.Lives in the garage over night and doesn't ever really look dirty being red


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

Three times a day for our patrol cars at the end of each shift :thumb:


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

jezza said:


> Three times a day for our patrol cars at the end of each shift :thumb:


I reeeeeaaalllyyy hope you use snow foam and 2BM!


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

For me in the summer months around twice a week. In the winter about twice (yep thats twice for the whole winter):doublesho
But this winter im gona try and not wash it at all:lol:


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

David 1150 said:


> I reeeeeaaalllyyy hope you use snow foam and 2BM!


I'll be keeping very quiet here... Though last Christmas eve while I was on a night shift, the Discovery got a proper wash instead of using the jetwash br**h... :wave:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I felt guilty and cleaned the wheels today, plus a brush over with the Californian Car Duster and put it back in the garage.

I can't beleive that no one asked what my car was. You all know my usual car is a Volvo but MY car is a 1990 2.9i 24V Ford Granada (Scorpio) Cosworth Auto. It has covered only 879 miles since the last MOT.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

newer car i just got,so its been getting done at least twice a week,as it lives outside / 2 buckets,dried,door checks done, hoovered ,tyres dressed, inside windows


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

No set routine for me.

I work shifts 7 on and 7 off so I never do it in my on time. If I have spare time then could easy do it twice in my time off. 

If I'm busy and the car is ok then it could easy be a month between washes.

The everyday hack..... well that could be a couple of months.

My motorbike is always put away clean so it's cleaned everytime it's used.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Not quite so often these days but I have been known to wash three times a week. Whenever it is looking less than perfect it gets foam, rinse, wash, rinse, dry and tyres done. Usually done most often in the winter to keep it free from salt and crap.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Every 2 weeks for me.:tumbleweed:


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

I wash the RS everyday, I hate a dirty car and living on a building site isn't helping :wall:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Im absolutely astonished at some of the reponces here! on a detailing site people washing their cars once a month, once a year or never at all. there are so many of you?? what the hell is going on??

Its like going on a sailing forum and finding most of the members hate sailing.

Guys, what the hell is going on?


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> Im absolutely astonished at some of the reponces here! on a detailing site people washing their cars once a month, once a year or never at all. there are so many of you?? what the hell is going on??
> 
> Its like going on a sailing forum and finding most of the members hate sailing.
> 
> Guys, what the hell is going on?


^^ i was thinking the same, i always seem to get seriously back into detailing just as winter is approaching, and its happened again. Got a 172 cup now but when i had the rallye i literaly used to do a full was 3 times a week, i washed it just after it had snowed last christmas. Neighbors think im mad but hey ho. Just spent 4 hours today doing the arches and insides of wheels. Cheers me up once done even if it is an annoying job


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> Im absolutely astonished at some of the reponces here! on a detailing site people washing their cars once a month, once a year or never at all. there are so many of you?? what the hell is going on??
> 
> Its like going on a sailing forum and finding most of the members hate sailing.
> 
> Guys, what the hell is going on?


Time mate. After doing the job all week washing a car at the weekend is sacrifacing family time.

I will protect all the cars with several coats of wax etc, and then thats it from November till end of Feb. Quick going over with ONR but thats about it for me.

TBH a bit of salt won't hurt it.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't really maintain a strict schedule of when I wash my car to be honest. I usually just wait until it's dirty enough to warrant a wash and then I do so.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

In summer probably once or twice a week, but in winter sometimes can be once every fortnight


----------



## avtuning (Sep 23, 2009)

*cleaning my car*

hi i wash mine every sat without fail but sum times do it through the week so 2 times a week is more than enough in my opinon:car::car::car:


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

about once every 1-2 months. I'm lazy.


----------

